# Beak peeling



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Darlas beak is peeling, upper and lower parts. I'll add a photo if I can. Is this ever normal or does it always mean there's a problem? Only thing I can think Of is they are always inside so get no sunlight? Could that be it? Do they NEED sunlight?


Sorry photos upside down... Again


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Here is another


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Beak "peeling" aka flaking is completely normal


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep. It's just her beak growing


----------



## Krieger (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks, my Krieger has this too on his beak, I was wondering if he'd hit something and damaged it, good to know its perfectly normal


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I noticed this with Zoe the other day too and was wondering lol!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

All tiels have it to some degree. You'll notice sometimes it's flakier than others.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

When I brought Foster in for his foot infection, I was told his flakiness was a sign of dryness. I guess it depends on how much we bathe our birds, too?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Probably. Zoe lets me know when she wants a bath (usually when she tries to bathe in her hooded water bowl lololol) and I dare not try to give her one before she's told me she wants one. She gets *really* mad and I try not to anger the beast lol.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

vampiric_conure said:


> When I brought Foster in for his foot infection, I was told his flakiness was a sign of dryness. I guess it depends on how much we bathe our birds, too?


I think that's incorrect...


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> I think that's incorrect...


I hope so  I hate the idea of Foster's beak being dry. I thought the preen gland did all the lubricating of the beak?

Ugh...frustrating.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

I was told only the tip of the top of the beak peels and the rest peeling would be sus. Glad that was wrong!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's definitely wrong. The tip is often where it's most evident, but it can peel all over. Sometimes it even comes off in fairly big pieces when they're really into chewing something.


----------

